# Modifications on my slingshot black killer



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have spent few hours working on my slingshot,think the result is not so bad,was my first attemp with knot-in-tube attachement,i didn´t find the right string,this one is not strong enough so i would like to ask you what is the good material,cotton,polyethylen or somethihg else?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a nice shooter- I don't know what the experts would use for sure, but I would use cotton











Pavel8303 said:


> i have spent few hours working on my slingshot,think the result is not so bad,was my first attemp with knot-in-tube attachement,i didn´t find the right string,this one is not strong enough so i would like to ask you what is the good material,cotton,polyethylen or somethihg else?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Use Whipping Twine!


----------

